# Can two corns be kept in the same tank?



## DJMonty (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey, everyone.

Just a simple question today: Can two corn snakes be kept in the same tank? Are they territorial, aggressive?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

some people will some wont i`d do some research on co-habitation. just keep in mind ALL snakes are potentially canibalistic and they don`t need other snakes for company


----------



## LizardLove (Mar 12, 2012)

Going to add something. Let's compare a snake to a dog. Besides physical differences, socially, how are they different? Well first off, besides hibernation in some cases (like garters), dont rely on social interactions. Dogs live in packs, only in rare cases (not including breeding) come together and that is for hibernation most times. 

Secondly, bullying. When push comes to shove, the lesser snake may perish because the other snake is dominant. It may not eat because of stress, or literally get eaten alive.

In my cases, I just see housing snakes together as, dont take this the wrong way because I am not insulting any one, idiotic. There are certainly more cons than pros when it comes to housing multiple snakes together.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

I was told to do it they'd have to be roughly same size and fed seperatley. 

Personally I never would. They need to be fed seperatley anyway and they need the company


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I have housed snakes together and haven't had any problems. Although it is generally accepted that snakes are asocial, research is very much lacking in this respect. This is not to say that the general assumption is incorrect but the sociality of reptiles is an area which greatly needs to be explored on a species specific level. Snakes are non territorial but may engage in aggressive interactions during the breeding seasons, especially if two males are housed communally. A male and female will breed during this time and if not separated at this time may induce stress in the female if she is unable to escape the pursuing male. Yearly breeding without breaks may also induce physiological stresses in the female reducing the snakes health and quality of life. A secondary vivarium will be required for separation during these stages of the year. Communal housing can be done successfully if managed properly but it may be simpler to just house them separately.


----------



## DJMonty (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for the information, guys, I appreciate it. I shall not be keeping two snakes in this tank.


----------



## lozBordeaux (May 21, 2012)

i have 3 corns 6 months between all 3 and they are in the same viv, smallest is 3.5ft and biggest is 5ft but its 2 females and 1 male so i dont know if more than 1 male would be a problem but mine came from all different homes and are fine, i just feed them all separately in their own RUBs and they are fine  


1 female het snow corn 5ft (3years)
1 male normal snow corn 3.5ft (2years)
1 Carolina normal corn 4ft (2.5 years)


----------



## lozBordeaux (May 21, 2012)

Edith, Agnes (red) and bernard


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

lozBordeaux said:


> i have 3 corns 6 months between all 3 and they are in the same viv, smallest is 3.5ft and biggest is 5ft but its 2 females and 1 male so i dont know if more than 1 male would be a problem but mine came from all different homes and are fine, i just feed them all separately in their own RUBs and they are fine
> 
> 1 female het snow corn 5ft (3years)
> 1 male normal snow corn 3.5ft (2years)
> 1 Carolina normal corn 4ft (2.5 years)


although you have snakes cohabiting and have so far managed it with success , it generally isn`t advised for several reasons , as printed here.
caresheets


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

I have just bought my 1st corn snakes (yesterday 18th) and when i asked the breeder this same question i was told it would be no problem. At the moment they are only 9 weeks old and they do share a vivarium but in the future we will be getting a double height vivarium in which to house them. They were fed lastnight, one stayed in the plastic tub they travelled home in and the other was in the vivarium. Amazing creatures and i love them.

Am so glad i came here for advice, you guys are fab.


----------



## genevralaurene (Jan 25, 2013)

My two corns are housed together absolutely fine and have been for over a year now. They are both the same age, breed and size. The only thing you need to be careful of is that you feed them separate. On the other hand my cali king would attack any snake within a hundred yards. Cali's are known to be cannibalistic so really it comes down to factors such as the snakes breed (some breeds being more aggressive towards others), if the snake is known to have a cannibalistic diet, size and if the enclosure is big enough. Its down to you to do the research and make your own judgement.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

I have three corns and all are housed separately.

There is a huge risk with housing adult corns together, and that is you cannot identify which of your snakes would be responsible for an abnormal poo or a regurge etc. Also, you risk contamination between ALL your animals.
Also, many animals are sexed incorrectly (even by professionals), and this can lead to unwanted pregnancies that can threaten the lives of snakes not of the right size and fitness to reproduce.

I think it's poor snake keeping to house them together personally. The only people who do it do so to save themselves money, as it's clearly very obvious the snakes benefit from being housed separately. Snakes ARE completely solitary. They do not live together, and in fact as soon as a female has laid her eggs she leaves so she does not consume her own babies.

There's no reason to house them together, only to house them apart.


----------

